# Reading > Who Said That? >  Favourite Raymond Chandler quotes

## Set of Keys

Come on then, you ballbags. Let's have it...

----------


## Set of Keys

Alright then, I'll throw a little more paraffin on this wild fire topic.

It's a popular classic but it never fails to make me slap a small hole in my trousers.

"It was a blonde. A blonde to make a bishop kick a hole in a stained glass window".

And you, readers?

----------


## ballb

"Any time I get stuck with a plot, I have someone come through the door with a gun in their hand"

----------

